# Free Jackson Clinic on Tuesday in Glenwood



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Alpine Quest Sports and Jackson Kayak have teamed up for a clinic at the Glenwood Whitewater Park on Tuesday afternoon.

It'll be nice and informal and we can work on whatever you want to work on... Playboating, river running, strokes & concepts, and gear/ outfitting and boat help... We'll be there for you!

Officially starts at 5 at Glenwood, but we'll be there most of the day... So come join us!

Boyd Ruppelt & Samantha Brunners
Team Jackson Kayak


----------

